# baby FH



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

well i decided to trade in my damn rbp's for a baby FH and some supplies.
i honestly think p's are hyped up....but they are the most boring thing around.
anyways...its been about 2 days now since i put my FH in the tank. and i havent seen him eat yet...is there anyway i can entice him to eat?...or i should just wait it out?.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what are you trying to feed it?

also go back to wherever you got it and find out what it was eating there

those are probably the 2 best places to look at, if it's not sick it will eat sooner or later


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

he is about 1.5inch right now..


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

Lahot said:


> what are you trying to feed it?
> 
> also go back to wherever you got it and find out what it was eating there
> 
> those are probably the 2 best places to look at, if it's not sick it will eat sooner or later


 right now im trying to feed him some cichlids pellets.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

give it a couple more days, it should eat the pellets


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thats a nice FH


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats suprising never seen one that didnt eat right away. Just give him some time.. and make sure you feed him at the surface one pellet at a time.. this makes them respond much better to you.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> thats suprising never seen one that didnt eat right away. Just give him some time.. and make sure you feed him at the surface one pellet at a time.. this makes them respond much better to you.


 so i should one pellet with my finger and let him take it from me?.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

typo*

i should hold one pellet with my fingers and let him take it from me?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yep, they learn quickly to love you when you do that. my flowerhorn let me me pet them all the time after doing this for awhile.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> yep, they learn quickly to love you when you do that. my flowerhorn let me me pet them all the time after doing this for awhile.


 my piranhas wont let me pet them









can you feed pellets to a flower horn for life? or should you mix up the diet?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

juice said:


> he is about 1.5inch right now..


Hey, I just bought one of these FHs from my LFS. It was listed as a Gold Flowerhorn but I saw no "gold", had more of a pink variation to it.







And for once I finally got to pick my fish out.







The little guy's a flamer, but I'm already gettin attached to him.









EDIT: I still wouldn't trade my p's for anything though!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

try some worms or small live bearers, that should bring him out of his shell. Then pellets will be no problem.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

as soon as mine hit the water and there was some food left from the JD my FH leaped at them!! Lol

oh yeah for you guys juice and pygo notatus you guys bought LFS FH labeled as Golden Flowerhorn?? Thats what I got and whne my got used to and now loves me  it turned gold green pearls developed the chest is pink the fins are pink and theres a flower on the top fin of my FH......hope your guys' colors burst too


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Mines is already showing lotsa pink (thats why I picked him/her). Can't wait for the little booger to get bigger though. How fast do these things grow as a matter of fact? Too lazy too look up sh*t on em.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

no they werent label golden...juss flowerhorn...
yea my fh's color is starting to come out...only after a few days of purchasing him...getting some pink around the belly/gills and dorsal fin...


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

u know whats weird...my flowerhorn only cost $15cdn.
but i traded my 5 rbps and some supplies for it...
how much did u guys pay for urs?..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

5 USD


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

typo*

i meant traded 5 rbp's for the flowerhorn and supplies.
haha.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

krazyclown..is there any chance of u posting some pics of ur Fh on here?
how big is he? how long have u had him?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

add a couple parrots or something for it to compete with for food, then let it beat on them.

My FH jumps out of the water trying to get his pellets, feeding one at a time really worked for me to get it more interactive


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that looks simliar to one of my earlier FH.. that fish turned out quite nicely with the exceptions of the markings.. hes was very whitish and washed then developed solid blue and pink on him with a small head showing.. pump him up and we will see.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I got my little sucker for $10 (actually $9.98). He was worth every little penny. He even greets me at the front of the tank already.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I've had her for about a month or so now......here its on the site somewhere let me get the link

p.s this was 2 days after I got her and her colors started coming in plus it was nightime so he started resting and her eyes washed out etc

oh and she has no pearls in this pic


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The colors arent what they are today








I'll post another pic up in an hour or so so check the Non Piranha Pics


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sh*t I forgot my brother hooked up his computer for vacation

tommorrow I'll have the pic its too much of a hassle to unplug then connect the other computer


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice red eyes though. Seems like it has a little bit of Rhom in it.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ha yes they do get blood red eyes.. of course the more exotic ones have yellow, pink, purple, clear and the rarest... blue.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I like red and purple the best.....the light blue looks kinda of stupid...the dark one looks awesome

Oh I saw a Yellow FH!! It was so awesome I put the link up somewhere on FHUSA Poseidon


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

how big is a lil booger crazy?

it looks more like a trimac


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

The first picture!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

well Oinky she was about 1.5-2 inches in that pic now shes about 2-2.75 inches

Lol I love her shes so awesome


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

crazy ur flower horn looks f*cking cool hahaha


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> crazy ur flower horn looks f*cking cool hahaha


 mine? or crazyklowns?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

both but crazyclown looks cuter since its smaller...im about to buy a flowerhorn like urs juice..


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

nice








how much is he? and how big?.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

hmm my FH is still shy...still doesnt have a big appettite..i've had him for 5 days now...i guess he still needs some time to ajust.
is there anythin i can do to make him feel comfortable?..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what is the temperature? temp should be 85 degree.. what the ph? should be 7.5 -8.2 should have a fancy plant so he can hide behind it.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

temp should of 85?..dang i didnt know that...
haha brb im gonna turn up the heat..
thanks Poseidon.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they get alot more color and better shape when the heats up. crank it up! Try adding salts to the water as well as mineral supplements as well.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

20 bucks but i dont know how many inches..maybe 3? damn 85 degrees for flowerhorn??


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

let ur fish adapt to the new environment..send as much time as u can with it.. it will adjust to ur appearance.. add soem hiding areas for it.. a drift wood will do.. some plants.. keeping the temp around 85 will boost up the metabolism.. make the fish eat more.. releases its waste and it will make ur fish brighter.. remember.. when u feed more.. u need more water changes..

recommand 5% a day or every other day to 3 days.

please visit flowerhornusa.com for more imformation on FH's

good luck and have fun.. FH's are very surprising.. u will never no the outcome.!!

happy FH keeping

OiNKy ^ FHUSA rep.


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

_//update>
well i cant say that my FH is sick bcoz its active and is definately showing more color.
it just doesnt have an appettite.








i put a mirror by the tank..it attacked it right away so its showing some territorial aggression....i guess im just gonna give it some time. hopefully he'll start eating more.
how can i tell if its a female or male?








_//*pic taken today*


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

it looks like a male


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

update*
well i got the temp up to 83...got the pH to 7.5. and then i added salt...1 teaspoon for every 5 gallon....
he is now feeling comfy.







..very active..i got him to eat some beef heart and shrimp.
but he still wont eat pellets...how can i get him to eat pellets?


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

starve him buddy


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'd buy a real cheap cichlid the same size or smaller and add it to the tank. Something that isn't too aggressive like a Jack Dempsey, once the FH would see it eating the pellets I'd hope it would go after them too.

is it taking the pellets into it's mouth and spitting them out or not paying any attention to them at all?


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

its not payin attetion to it at all..
hey im thinkin of getting a firemouth cichlid. about the same size..
quick question..do they(firemouth) come in the color in males and females?...
haha but yuh im gonna take a shower b4 i go to Big Al's..so when i come back pls SOMEONE REPLY!!!


----------



## juice (Nov 28, 2003)

ok im off to get that firemouth...
no one replied...haha all good...


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I had the same problem with the fish.
just buy some shrimp PELLETS. make sure they SINK.
then all u have to do is leave the room and turn off the tank light and leave the room light on. just wait for 30 minutes and o back in teh room. the food should be gone. the pellets expand and trun into shrimp colored fluffs.


----------

